# Kim's Journal



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi!

I dont know how everyone does these journals every day, but I will try my hardest to be as consistent as possible.

Are there on-line trainers or moderators that Im supposed to ask for advice as I go along? 

My stats:
Female
5'1.5"
22 yrs old
117 lbs (weighed myself this morning)

Unaware of my measurements, but I fit into a comfortable 4, a snug 2. 

Activities:
Run
w/o - moderate weight lifting
Surf
rollerblading
kickboxing

Goals:
To tone up. Nothing drastic - but I want to pay attention to what I do this time


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2003)

Welcome!  

Give us a daily breakdown of food and exercises and if you want help we all, mods and members, will provide assistance as you go or as much as you ask for.


----------



## sawheet (Jul 16, 2003)

5.1  117,   mmmm    another short stuff,   got any before pics........................


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

I dont eat much, and as I read through the links and advice of the Body Builders, I definetely dont have the same goals as everyone else.

I dont enjoy meat as much as everyone - though Im not exactly a vegetarian. I try to eat healthy, and even though a lot of the foods I eat you probably think is bad, I dont think its TOO bad.

Foods yesterday 7-15-2003

Breakfast - Oatmeal and a banana with some granola

Snack - Fit Yogurt w/ 9 grams of sugars, and a red apple

Lunch - Turkey sandwich on wheat bread, tomato, lettuce and mustard, small bag of pretzels

Snack - Cliff bar

Dinner - grilled chicken breast with teriyaki sauce and broccoli

Snack - Tea w/honey and a graham cracker

I drank about 5 - 6 bottles of water yesterday (normal for me).

Workout:
Abs and legs with 5 lb. ankle weights
Ran 4 miles yesterday at different speeds and inclines.
10 minute stretch


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Welcome!
> 
> Give us a daily breakdown of food and exercises and if you want help we all, mods and members, will provide assistance as you go or as much as you ask for.



Thanx Jodi. As a moderator, do you only look for a certain type of diet plan? Or are you all pretty much open to different styles?

Also, is everyone here cutting as you call it? Are there any journals you suggest?


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> 5.1  117,   mmmm    another short stuff,   got any before pics........................



Hi Sawheet, Not really with the before pictures, I am not planning on anything that drastic anyway.  

I have a lot of pictures on my computer I can put up though. I'll find some and paste them in my journal.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Kimbro11 *_
> Thanx Jodi. As a moderator, do you only look for a certain type of diet plan? Or are you all pretty much open to different styles?
> 
> Also, is everyone here cutting as you call it? Are there any journals you suggest?


No I am open to many styles and suggestions.  For myself, I do prefer some plans over others and alot of that is just through experimenting and trial and error.  

Check out my journal, Julie, JBo, Shortstuff...........those are some good ones to follow because we are all pretty consistant about updating them everyday.


----------



## sawheet (Jul 16, 2003)

You eat alot of carbs, but you seem real active.  I have to up my carbs when I am doing heavy activity as well, I use the cliff bars when I am climbing and stuff.  You may want to up the fat with flax seed oil to help with the sugar cravings (if any). Listen to Jodi and JBO and the others, they know there stuff


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanx!


----------



## sawheet (Jul 16, 2003)

No prob welcome to IM


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

I have a lot of old pictures from before the summer. I'll spare you and only put up two.


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

It only lets me put up one per page?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

oh Kim you are so cute, so yeah i agree not a whole lot to change IMO-


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> You eat alot of carbs, but you seem real active.  I have to up my carbs when I am doing heavy activity as well, I use the cliff bars when I am climbing and stuff.  You may want to up the fat with flax seed oil to help with the sugar cravings (if any). Listen to Jodi and JBO and the others, they know there stuff



So since Im active, my foods are ok?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

If your goals are endurance and the long distance activities I don't see a huge problem, but with lifting I might see eating a little more protein, but it isn't a huge amount of food    but what do i know  LOL


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> oh Kim you are so cute, so yeah i agree not a whole lot to change IMO-



Thanx Shortstuff. Those are old pictures anyway. 

I mean, I dont have many problems with myself as in weight or activities - maybe everything is just working because of my metabolism?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2003)

welcome Kim!!  

I'm like you in regards to the metabolism still kicking strong.    I do eat healthy, but I can sneak a bit here and there and not notice it.


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi and thanx Naturaltan.
I like your location. Swingers is one of the best movies I think


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

Here is a less normal picture  lol

Oh oops- am I supposed to put these in the pictures section?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Kimbro11 *_
> Hi and thanx Naturaltan.
> I like your location. Swingers is one of the best movies I think



I'm not in Vegas ... I'm just excited about our trip there.     There are a handful from this forum meeting in Vegas in October.  Swingers ... I don't think I've seen that movie - but it sounds interesting.


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

Wow, you havent seen Swingers?  (haha the smilies on here are cool) 

Thats the greatest movie. Are you guys all going to Vegas to party?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2003)

Kim,
I think you need more veggies in your diet and a bit more protein.  Other than if you are just trying to stay healthy I think your fine.

My suggestions: 

More Green Veggies
More Proteins
EFA's


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

Jodi, thank you for the advice - do you suggest any sources of protein besides meats?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2003)

Cottage Cheese
Eggs
Legumes
Protein Powder
Tofu 
Tuna or any Fish (or do you consider this meat)
Veggies - a cup of broccoli alone has 9G Protein in it

You vegetarian?  You should think about reducing a bit of your carbs and replacing them with more *GREENS*


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Kimbro11 *_
> Wow, you havent seen Swingers?  (haha the smilies on here are cool)
> 
> Thats the greatest movie. Are you guys all going to Vegas to party?



You bet we're going to party ... led by the lady answering your questions - Jodi!  Wanna join in?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> You bet we're going to party ... led by the lady answering your questions - Jodi!  Wanna join in?


 NT you recruiting newbies already to join the party?


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Cottage Cheese
> Eggs
> Legumes
> ...




Not really a vegetarian, I just hardly eat meat. I dont dislike it, I just dont like it.  lol!

I HATE tofu.   (i really like these smilies)

Legumes like beans? I think the only things I can actually manage to eat every day are the cottage cheese, maybe the powder and veggies. That wont be enough, will it?


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> NT you recruiting newbies already to join the party?



Do you all know each other?  Or is this a first time meet for everyone?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Kimbro11 *_
> Not really a vegetarian, I just hardly eat meat. I dont dislike it, I just dont like it.  lol!
> 
> I HATE tofu.   (i really like these smilies)
> ...


Yes, there are several legumes, beans, many different kinds and they are a good source of protein.  What about poultry?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Kimbro11 *_
> Do you all know each other?  Or is this a first time meet for everyone?


This is our first time meeting but we've all been chatting here for more than a year or so and have come to know each other pretty well.


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

I eat chicken and turkey. I guess I dont really eat much fish - or red meats like beef and pork. Sometimes I will eat a steak, but thats rare.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> NT you recruiting newbies already to join the party?



always ... that's what I do.  Wait till you see how many I'll get going in Vegas.  wee hoo!!

Kim dear ... you probably should make plans now and not miss out on the fun.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Kimbro11 *_
> I eat chicken and turkey. I guess I dont really eat much fish - or red meats like beef and pork. Sometimes I will eat a steak, but thats rare.


Then definately start eating more chicken, turkey, cottage cheese, protein powder and MORE VEGGIES


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

Ok!  Oh my god, I was reading your journal and julies and shortstuff's, you guys are hardcore! 

How long have you been eating the way you do? (just curious)


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> always ... that's what I do.  Wait till you see how many I'll get going in Vegas.  wee hoo!!
> 
> Kim dear ... you probably should make plans now and not miss out on the fun.



Why vegas of all places? The city of being flat broke in one night?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2003)

Originally it was to go see the Mr. Olympia contest, but quickly turned into a major party plan.  I don't know that those how are going are big gamblers .. I do know that all those going are gearing up for the night life and daytime thrill seeking tour (rollercoasters, indoor skydiving, bungee jumping, etc)


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Kimbro11 *_
> Ok!  Oh my god, I was reading your journal and julies and shortstuff's, you guys are hardcore!
> 
> How long have you been eating the way you do? (just curious)


For me approx. 3 years.  By Fall I plan on going on maintenance and my diet will look alot different than it does now.  Julie just started a few months ago.  I don't know about Shortstuff.  J'Bo has been doing this for a few years as well.


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Originally it was to go see the Mr. Olympia contest, but quickly turned into a major party plan.  I don't know that those how are going are big gamblers .. I do know that all those going are gearing up for the night life and daytime thrill seeking tour (rollercoasters, indoor skydiving, bungee jumping, etc)



The Mr Olympia contest? Are any of you competing in it? That would be cool to watch! Maybe I will go. its only a 3 hour drive from me.


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> For me approx. 3 years.  By Fall I plan on going on maintenance and my diet will look alot different than it does now.  Julie just started a few months ago.  I don't know about Shortstuff.  J'Bo has been doing this for a few years as well.



What will your diet look like then? More like mine?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Kimbro11 *_
> The Mr Olympia contest? Are any of you competing in it? That would be cool to watch! Maybe I will go. its only a 3 hour drive from me.



No ... no one here is entered.  Like I said the Mr. Olympia turned into a reason to party.  But I know that some of us will attend some of the events.  For instance, my wife and I will probably go see the prejudging for the men and women.  Then there are several free events happening to that we'd like to see.  

3 hours away ... well come on down!  The more the merrier.


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey, I just might  .. And I found out Aggies is my neighbor - so Im going to try and recruit her to come out too (if I ever meet her)


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Kimbro11 *_
> What will your diet look like then? More like mine?


No, but it will incorporate more fun foods   I will still stay high protein and slow burning carbs and EFA's but allow myself more freedom


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2003)

who is Aggies?  

There are a few threads floating around about Vegas ... most of us will be there for the Oct. 19 week.


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

She is a member on here that just told me she is in San Diego too?

I seriously might. Really. This should be loads of fun. Wher eis everyone staying?


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No, but it will incorporate more fun foods   I will still stay high protein and slow burning carbs and EFA's but allow myself more freedom



You dont look like you need to cut anymore. Im no pro, but from your pictures you look really good


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2003)

Thanks, you sweet but its my own personal goal


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Kimbro11 *_
> She is a member on here that just told me she is in San Diego too?
> 
> I seriously might. Really. This should be loads of fun. Wher eis everyone staying?



Jodi is staying at her aunt's house
Butterfly and Fade (married) are staying at the Luxor
Myself and the wife are staying at the Excalibur and then the Luxor
Pitboss is staying at the Luxor
JB_427 is staying at the Mirage (I think)


----------



## sawheet (Jul 16, 2003)

Just stayed at luxor, nice place.  You can get preferred seating for the Blue Man group if you are staying there


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2003)

excellent ...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi Kim!  Welcome to IM!!!

If I were you, I'd made the adjustments to my diet now while you are still young and the metabolism is still going strong.  It'll be easier for you to adjust you way of eating now then 10 years from now when you might have been wishing you had... yes I know this from personal experience :-(

Jodi knows her stuff so do listen and J'Bo has this fedish for getting on stage in a bikini and being judged for it  so she's good to listen to, as well 

My journal is always open so pop in sometime!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

Hey NT remind me what weekend is the olympia?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

October 22-26, 2003

http://www.getbig.com/olympiaweekend/2003/info/olympia2003info.htm


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

I can't go then      

My show is the 25th!!!!!!!!!!  Now i am sad

You guys can all come up here and see me    LOL


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

What show SS???


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

I am doing figure shows in Oct. the 4th and 25th


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

I didn't realize that!  Way cool!  You guys have more guts then me!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

Oh don't get me wrong I am SOOOOOOOO scared and the gal who was suppossed to help me pose and tan, is MIA and I only have two and a half months!!!!!!  Scary!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 16, 2003)

Sounds like an excuse to go visit J'Bo   Isn't she coming to the States for a shoot in August?  Or is that in Canuck land?


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 16, 2003)

OOOhhhh i will have to ask, she said she will the best she can, but it is so hard from so far away  But you will have to wish me luck when it comes time  LOL


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 17, 2003)

Wow, I should really think about going to Vegas! Its only a hop skip and jump away for me and you guys are so pysched!


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 17, 2003)

Yesterday 7-16-2003

Breakfast - Oatmeal and a peach

Snack - A red apple w/ peanut butter

Lunch - Provolone cheese sandwich on a roll, lettuce and mustard, small bag of pretzels

Snack - Luna Bar

Dinner - Miso Soy Ramen Soup

Snack - Tea w/honey and grapes

5 - 6 bottles of water 

Yesterday Activities:
Shoulders with 10 lb. Dumbbells
Ran 6 miles at 1.5 incline
15 minute stretch
A.M Yoga
Surfing


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 18, 2003)

I dont remember what I ate.. Somewhere a long the lines of the other day. LOL

Activities:
Ran 3 miles
A.M Cardioboxing
P.M Pilates
Rollerblade 7 miles


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 18, 2003)

Wow, sounds like you have a lot of free time to do all those activities.


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 21, 2003)

Well, its the summer and I work part time, so I definetely have free time! Wait until the fall - I may go to school for my masters and then you guys will never see me! lol


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 21, 2003)

The weekend 7-19/20-2003

Consisted of a little bit of munching, but not too bad.

Yesterday

Breakfast - Granola w/skim milk , a scoop of unflavored protein powder mixed in.

Snack - banana and raisins

Lunch - Grilled Chicken kabobs with tofu and red bell peppers

Snack - String cheese and an orange

Dinner - Shrimp and some steak (surf and turf) and a caesar salad.

Didnt finish a lot of the foods I wrote down, but a lot of it! lol

Activities:
Saturday -
a.m Surfing
a.m swimming
went to the gym and worked out my arms
p.m rollerblading
p.m swimming

Sunday - 
a.m rollerblading
a.m surfing
p.m surfing
p.m jogged 3 miles


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 22, 2003)

Yesterday 7-21-2003

Ive been browsing and I realize my diet is nothing like anyone elses. So no one start copying me, because I have a feeling in everyone elses eyes, Im doing it all wrong! lol 

Breakfast - Oatmeal and a peach

Snack - Cliff Bar

Lunch - Tuna Sandwich on wheat bread and light mayonnaise

Snack - Carrots, broccoli and hummus

Dinner - Chicken breast and tomatoes/salsa with broccoli

Snack - Vanilla Myoplex Lite protein shake 

Activities:
2 miles jogging
a.m surfing
p.m lap swimming


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 25, 2003)

Yesterday 7-24-2003

I think this is more up to your guys' standards.  LOL

Breakfast - Oatmeal, Banana

Snack - Apple and peanut butter protein shake

Lunch - Cottage cheeses and peaches w/Tuna salad

Snack - Cliff Bar

Dinner - Egg omellete with turkey and low fat provolone cheese

Snack - Orange, and 1 whole grain roll

Activities:
a.m running, 4 miles
p.m rollerblading
p.m waters skiing (in Pismo Beach! :bounce: )


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 25, 2003)

I think I decided Im confused as to what my diet should look like. Some people are telling me that Im all good because im so active, others are telling me to cut out the carbohydrates in my diet, and Im also confused about my cardio and excercise. I have a posting in everyday cardio that got my confused, so i guess for now Im just going to lurk and see if any light opens up for me. So far it seems like everyone on here is to body build, and I guess, Im trying to look like a marathon runner. So far Im not sure how I can do that here if no on else shares my goals. There is still a lot of great information on here anyway, so Ill stick around and learn what I can.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 25, 2003)

Kim, your so cute but you do realize this IS a BodyBuilding Website right?


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Kimbro11 *_
> Yesterday 7-21-2003
> 
> Ive been browsing and I realize my diet is nothing like anyone elses. So no one start copying me, because I have a feeling in everyone elses eyes, Im doing it all wrong! lol



Hey girl!!  Don't even worry ~ DO What works for you~ thats what I do!! I eat a LOT of Luna bars.. and I also Like The Zone bars..they are awesome.. and nobody else really approves of that.. but Most days..they are my breakfast along with an apple!! 

I am so jealous of how much cardio you get to do!! I Love to go jogging outside.. usually do 4-5 miles a few times a week.. but I wish I had time to Rollerblade more, and everything else you do~  

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Kimbro11 (Jul 25, 2003)

Thanx Stacey - I just realized that I love to rollerblade in the rain!  LOL

Jodi~ I know that this is a bodybuilders website, but I thought that maybe people on here would know about ALL types of variations of nutrition. If I ever wanted to lose weight, I dont want people to necessaruly assume I want to become big and buff and become a bodybuilder. I just want different ideas that suit my lifestyle and my needs to lose weight (or tone up, in my case).. maybe it would be alittle bit more cario, or a different level of intensity on training, or something else.

When I was younger I was a gymnast. I was really really gung-ho about gymnastics. My trainer when she want us to perform at our best and get rid of excess water or anything that could be weighing us down, she fed us carrot sticks and raisins 2 hours before we competed. That wouldnt be a lifestyle change, but it gave us undertsnading of what helped us perfoem better.

And that was only seasonal. I guess I was hoping for more insight on how to get to my goals rather than people trying to convince me to change my ways a bit. (im not angry,  just hoping someone will say hey, I have the same goals as you too) LOL.. Besides a body builders website I think would have more information about foods rather than a runners website.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 25, 2003)

I can help you but you didn't want me to. 

There is a ton of information about proper nutrition for losing fat, maintaining or bulking. 

Besides I'm not big and bulky, I only wear a size 2


----------



## Stacey (Jul 25, 2003)

Kim~ Jodi can definatley help you out!! 
I lift weights also -- I have for 7 or more years now.. and I'm very serious about it.. and I'm a size 1 and 2 ..depends on what it is.. by far I'm not bulky~ just like Jodi!! And a lot of other girls here!

 awwww Rollerblading in the rain! FuN! don't slip!!!


----------



## heavyweight1987 (Aug 24, 2003)

whats something i could do too bulk up fast!!!


----------

